# Can I ride this pony?



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

This is dependent on a couple of things, stockiness of the pony, your balance, etc. 

If you are a decent rider and able to balance I don't see this being a problem, even on a daintier pony, but the less stocky the pony is, the more careful you would need to be. I'd be more concerned with height than weight. At 5'9" you are pretty tall, and on a pony you might have the problem of legs hanging below the pony's belly, if you have longer legs, or looking too tall if you have a long torso.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes.

Here is my 5'10'' Probably about 140lbs student running Selena who is 13.3hh.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SorrelHorse said:


> Yes.
> 
> Here is my 5'10'' Probably about 140lbs student running Selena who is 13.3hh.
> 
> ...


Wow, look it her go! Thank you for these videos.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, yes, I'd say you're very likely fine for the pony. You might be on the taller side, but you're relatively light for your height. While it can only be a rough guide, ensuring you're no more than 20% of a horse's weight is a good 'rule of thumb'. 

But as above, it depends on many factors - if you're well balanced, whether the pony is a lightweight or 'big boned' horse, whether the pony is fit and sound, esp through the back, the weight of your saddle(wouldn't be using a heavy western for eg), what you want to do with the horse... So for eg. light riding is almost definitely fine, but depending on those other factors you might not want to do 'high impact' stuff like barrel racing, showjumping, or long, hard trails.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

loosie said:


> But as above, it depends on many factors - if you're well balanced, whether the pony is a lightweight or 'big boned' horse, whether the pony is fit and sound, esp through the back, the weight of your saddle(wouldn't be using a heavy western for eg), what you want to do with the horse... So for eg. light riding is almost definitely fine, but depending on those other factors you might not want to do 'high impact' stuff like barrel racing, showjumping, or long, hard trails.


Luckily, I am well balanced! As well, he's a very thickset pony, like someone stuck legs and a head on a barrel. xD 

Thank you for all the advice, and helpful info-!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ponies in general can carry a greater ratio of weight then other horses, often for the fact that they have quite a bit of cold blood, thus lots of bone, short coupled and sturdy
Good run by your student, S.H,. Also shows how pictures can be deceiving, as the horse appears taller, and the rider's legs aren't hanging down as much as I would have expected to see!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Smilie said:


> Ponies in general can carry a greater ratio of weight then other horses, often for the fact that they have quite a bit of cold blood, thus lots of bone, short coupled and sturdy
> Good run by your student, S.H,. Also shows how pictures can be deceiving, as the horse appears taller, and the rider's legs aren't hanging down as much as I would have expected to see!


Thanks for that tid bit, too!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Is he the fjord looking thing in your avatar Ember? If so, no worries at all! I'm a fair bit heavier than you & I'm happy to ride - & he's happy for me to ride, more to the point - my daughter's 13.2hh haflinger x brumby.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

loosie said:


> Is he the fjord looking thing in your avatar Ember? If so, no worries at all! I'm a fair bit heavier than you & I'm happy to ride - & he's happy for me to ride, more to the point - my daughter's 13.2hh haflinger x brumby.


No, no, sadly. That's actually a picture of my mentors Fjord, Rosa.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

yes,my daughter is 17, about your height and weighs about 115-120lb, she owns a 13.2 welsh sec c she looks good on her.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There are different "sections" in classifying the ponies, I believe specifically the Welsh style of pony.
Section "A" is the fine boned, smaller petite framed "cute, cute, cute" ponies.
Section "B" is a heavier bone and larger framed pony...
Section "C".... not sure where the pony fits in this classification.
Section "D" though is the heavy boned, larger frame and size pony that has some mixed blood in usually generations back. Weight carriers and work, work and more work they can do.

Regardless...
So much depends upon build, their body condition and muscling and you as the rider and how quiet you are.
You describe yourself as a quiet rider...so a huge + in that.
I look at so many breeds of horses that are and were smaller in stature and they sure did carry a rider heavier than you all day long doing a hard days work in the field.
Today pure-blood Paso, Quarter and Arab still commonly have smaller sizes and all of them carry adults far heavier than you who are not quiet riders. They ride well and without issue for many hours at a time...

So in answer to your, "Can I ride...."
*Heck, YES...go enjoy your ride!!

*_Must say loved the video and what a fine example it was shared!!_*
:runninghorse2:.....
*_jmo...
_


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> There are different "sections" in classifying the ponies, I believe specifically the Welsh style of pony.
> Section "A" is the fine boned, smaller petite framed "cute, cute, cute" ponies.
> Section "B" is a heavier bone and larger framed pony...
> Section "C".... not sure where the pony fits in this classification.
> ...


THANK YOU!! This one was VERY helpful.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Smilie said:


> Good run by your student, S.H,. Also shows how pictures can be deceiving, as the horse appears taller, and the rider's legs aren't hanging down as much as I would have expected to see!


Not bad for having only ridden her a time or two. 
See I'm short, so people think Selena is a normal sized horse when I'm on her. But she looks tiny if you stand next to her, or look down at her from another horse. You're absolutely right, pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Not bad for having only ridden her a time or two.
> See I'm short, so people think Selena is a normal sized horse when I'm on her. But she looks tiny if you stand next to her, or look down at her from another horse. You're absolutely right, pictures can be deceiving.


Oh, so that is you on her and not your 5ft 10" student. That makes more sense!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No, the videos are of my student. lol. This is me on her.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You can easily work this pony. I was the same height and weight as you (those were the days!) and thought nothing of getting on a naughty 12.2 to sort it out. 

We had a 13.1 pony, cobby type, and I actually took her out Fox Hunting she was perfectly fine.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> There are different "sections" in classifying the ponies, I believe specifically the Welsh style of pony.
> Section "A" is the fine boned, smaller petite framed "cute, cute, cute" ponies.
> Section "B" is a heavier bone and larger framed pony...
> Section "C".... not sure where the pony fits in this classification.
> ...


i have to dis agree with you on this one,sorry no dis respect but here is the classification for welshes..
section A..fine boned,cute as you say up to 11hh childs first ponies etc.
section B..still fine boned and quite cute but can be up to 12.2hh and carry a bit more weight.
section C..THIS is where they get heavier set in the bone and size up to 13.3hh,(LIKE MY WELSH C)but i have seen more stocky c's.
section D..heavier set bone,chunky,weight carriers,can be of mixed breed and are 14hh upwards.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The Welsh Pony and Cob Society breed stabpndard is 

Section A - up to 12 hands 












". B - up to 13.2 and the same standard as for the section A apart from height. 











". C - stockier pony with Cob blood up to 13.2












". D - the cob of the breed, over 13.2 no upper height limit.

http://assets.bauer-wolke.co.uk/imagegen/p/800/600/Assets/MomoAds/2014/06/30/26/10462641_10203923345194592_8347913988812201851_n.jpg


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxhunter said:


> The Welsh Pony and Cob Society breed stabpndard is
> 
> Section A - up to 12 hands
> 
> ...


He's a D.


----------

